# How long does it take you to get ready in the morning?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^
It takes me about one hour:

15 minutes: coffee, water, and internet to wake up my brain 
(coffee also helps to stimulate BM)

10 minutes for oatmeal and a piece of fruit and more internet

15 minutes for my morning crap (actually I wake up at noon), brush teeth, put in contacts, and quick shower

20 minutes for makeup, put hair in ponytail, get dressed, and make sure I have my keys, cell phone, and school book/notebooks in order

I ask this because I was surprised that my roommate takes more than 90 minutes to get ready. We had a slight bathroom time conflict for a couple weeks last summer. I thought it would be fine since she started class one hour after me but apparently she needs more time than that so she woke up 30 minutes before me, just to get her shower in. I'm not sure of her current schedule but lately she has been waking up at 5:30 or 5:45am (I go to bed at this time), when the earliest class at our university starts at 8:10am and we live a 15 minute walk from campus. Odd.....


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta shower and eat. 30 minutes!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I move like a sloth in the morning and get easily distracted. If it's important that I'm not late, I allow myself about two hours to get ready. If I'm hurrying I can get ready in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted 15 minutes, because if I need to go anywhere in the mornings I just roll out of bed, scrabble around doing stuff and then head out xD. Generally though, I take around an hour to have showers, straighten hair and stuff, but that's not in the morning. So hah. xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1.5 hours. I'm very slow in the mornings, it takes me a long time to wake up and I procrastinate on everything.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm actually in the <15 minutes club. Doesn't take very long at all to throw on pants, brush my teeth, and grab my keys. :-D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

30 minutes.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

With most things mostly sorted out the night before, around 30 mins with no eating or shower. This doesn't include the time between me waking up and getting up. I seem to have morning inertia, where moving quickly just feels wrong.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

10 to 30 minutes. I take my showers at night.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It takes more than 2 hours.
- about 2 hours to wear makeup and fix my hair
- 30 min to eat breakfast
- 10 min to choose what clothes I want to wear

I'm so slow..
But if I'm going to stay at home the whole day it takes only 30min(breakfast) cause I no need to try to look "good".


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

About an hour. I shower, eat porridge, drink tea, get dressed, put on a bit of makeup, organize my lunch. It takes longer if I'm washing my hair, since that **** takes so long to blowdry.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Shower - 3 mins
Teeth - 3 mins
Dress - 1 min
Find keys/money/various crap - like, an hour


----------



## dreamers disease 97 (Feb 9, 2012)

I take 1 hour: 
30 minutes lying in bed pretending to be getting ready (doing that right now!) 
30 minutes actually getting dressed ect


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It takes me hours to get out of bed, but after that, only about half an hour.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

30 min. for me.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> Shower - 3 mins
> Teeth - 3 mins
> Dress - 1 min
> Find keys/money/various crap - like, an hour


^this


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Somewhere between 15 and 30 minutes, depending on how tired I am. I work from home, so I don't really need to get gussied up for work.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10 minutes to wake up
40 minutes to do hair
40 minutes to do makeup
15 minutes to get dressed


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

around 45 minutes usually, not that long :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

About 45 minutes. I get up at 6:00, shower, dress, eat breakfast, and I'm usually out the door by 6:45.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

ME: literally just roll out of bed from the top bed bunk. Done.
Takes about 15 seconds
Classes are at 6:15 a.m.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

You know, if we're including how many times I hit snooze, it's quite a bit longer than 15 minutes...... but once I'm actually up, I don't do anything more than the pants/shoes/teeth routine and I'm gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Probably no more than fifty minutes. I'm an irritating person who loves mornings (usually).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5-10 minutes to get up and brush my teeth
10 minutes to eat
5 minutes to get my crap together

Now I have to wait for everyone else


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

30 minutes. Eat breakfast on the way. With a frequently changing schedule, I haven't been able to set a fixed time when I wake up and do everything in an orderly way.
2 days ago, I worked 7am to 4pm. Today it will be 9pm till 12.30pm tomorrow (night shift). On Monday, it will be 6am to 5pm.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

ooo I said 45 mins but it's really more like an hour, 45 mins after I get out of the shower. (enough time for my hair to air dry and then get further manipulated)


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

45 mins usually, but I can be ready in 5 if on the rare occassion I run late.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

5 minutes to stumble out of bed
20 minutes showering and drying off
10 minutes getting dressed
15 minutes eating
10 minutes teeth, hair, bag, etc. 

On a good day.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

An hour.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> I move like a sloth in the morning and get easily distracted. If it's important that I'm not late, I allow myself about two hours to get ready. If I'm hurrying I can get ready in about 20 minutes.





tutliputli said:


> 1.5 hours. I'm very slow in the mornings, it takes me a long time to wake up and I procrastinate on everything.





Secretaz said:


> It takes more than 2 hours.
> - about 2 hours to wear makeup and fix my hair
> - 30 min to eat breakfast
> - 10 min to choose what clothes I want to wear
> ...





Barette said:


> 10 minutes to wake up
> 40 minutes to do hair
> 40 minutes to do makeup
> 15 minutes to get dressed


Do you guys wake up really early everyday to get ready?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I said an hour but it would take me a lot less time if I wasn't lazy. I lay around in bed for twenty minutes trying to wake up. Take a twenty minute shower, brush my teeth, then grab something to drink. So yeah, about 50-60 minutes. It takes me at least a couple hours before I'm fully awake.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> I move like a sloth in the morning and get easily distracted. If it's important that I'm not late, I allow myself about two hours to get ready. If I'm hurrying I can get ready in about 20 minutes.


Yeah, this.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually set my alarm for something like 1.5 hours before I need to leave. I tend to lie in bed for 40 minutes to an hour after it goes off, then mess around (make tea, use the computer, listen to music) until I have about ten minutes left, at which point I throw on clothes, try to get my stuff together, and run out the door with unbrushed hair. I often forget something and have to run back and grab it before I then end up running to catch and/or missing the bus I hoped to take.

I'm guessing if I were to get up right away and immediately start actively getting ready, it would take 20-30 minutes and I'd feel a lot better prepared than I usually do. Maybe 30 minutes longer if I were cooking something for breakfast.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys wake up really early everyday to get ready?


I don't need to be anywhere in the mornings at the moment, but when I did I woke up at 6:45 to be ready at 8:15. If I had a roommate who was bothered I would probably shower and get stuff ready the evening before though, so I'd be waking about 7:15ish?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

30 min. i shower before bed so i wont have to in the morning. brush teeth, wash face, dress up, drink tea, grab food, exit and run to transit station. the waking up part is the challenge for me, the rest i can do pretty quickly.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

A little less than half an hour. I shower before bed the previous night so that I won't have to in the morning and I usually eat breakfast while commuting so I just have to use the washroom, find some clothes and pack my stuff. I'm surprisingly fast in the morning... once I've dragged myself out of bed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys wake up really early everyday to get ready?


Tuesday and Thursday I have no classes, so I can take my time, and MWF I roll out of bed for my first class (it's an 8 am), come back to my room, and then get ready for the day.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Let's see:

eat breakfast: 10 minutes

tooth brushing: 2 minutes

shower: 20 minutes

stretching in the nude (i like to air dry): 20 minutes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1 hr but I can pull a 45 mins if i have to. I don't wear makeup or do my hair tho and I take a shower at night or in the evening.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

10-15 minutes. Depends on how early I get up. If I get up really early it'll be closer to 15 minutes just because I'm still half asleep, but if it's later in the day then I can be ready in 10. All I have to do is get dressed and brush my teeth and hair. I take showers at night so I can sleep in later, but if I do have to take a shower in the morning it takes me somewhere around an hour or more to get ready. That's why I don't take showers in the morning.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

15 minutes. Just gotta get on clothes, pee, brush teeth and hair... it really doesn't take long at all. I love being low-maintenance


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

getting out of bed - 5 mins
food and a cup of tea - 10 mins
shower and teeth/getting dressed - 15 mins
picking up my keys and bankcard then sprinting out the door - a minute or so

31 ish mins


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

lets see

25 minutes in bed not wanting to get up lol
15 minute shower 
5 minutes to get dressed and dry off
3 minutes to brush teeth 
2 minutes to go downstairs get a bottle of water and protein bar

so around 50 minutes


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

From getting out of bed to being out the door, just under 30 minutes. That includes brushing teeth, using the bathroom, showering, anti-perspirant, clothes, shoes and breakfast. I accidentally voted for 15 because I wasn't counting breakfast, in which case it's about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

When i was working, i would give myself the shortest amount of time feasibly possible to get ready. Another couple of precious minutes in bed means everything lol.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

About 35 minutes. If I'm running late I'll skip the shower and be ready in 15.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

15 min including making lunches. 5 min to actually get ready. If I didnt have to wait for my wife I could be sitting at my desk at work 30 min after turning the alarm off.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

30 minutes.

Take a shower, blow dry hair, straighten hair, brush teeth, put lotion on my face, get dressed, and head out the door. :3


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

50 minutes maybe. Like 30 of that is breakfast / checking SAS.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Getting up ? :lol


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5-10 mins I guess


----------



## suril (Feb 7, 2011)

Seems like the older I get, the longer it takes to get ready. I try under 30 minutes (if I only count the grooming and dressing part), but I usually go over.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Including everything in the morning like, shower, breakfast, makeup, probably about an hour in all.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

About 15 minutes, if you count the breakfast. It takes about a minute to change my clothes and 5 minutes in the bathroom. I never shower in the morning, always at night.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

it takes me about 2 minutes everyday just get up splash water on my face and right on the computer.


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

like an hour and a half


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Forever.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Shower: 10 min
Get dressed: 5 min
Brush teeth: 2 min
Properly wake up: rest of the day


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe an hour and a half? That's mostly because I move really slowly.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually about 15min. Since my job is dirty I shower the night before and then after I get home from work. So when the alarm goes off at 5am I hop out of bed and brush my teeth, then throw on clothes and head out the door.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Layla said:


> Including everything in the morning like, shower, breakfast, makeup, probably about an hour in all.


Same here. It takes me about 10 min. for makeup,10-15 minutes to do my hair because it is so thick and getting everything else ready, ironing, dressing and then eating and I'm finally ready to head out the door. I was running late for work once and got ready in less than 15 minutes- that was a record for me!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I could be ready in 15 minutes, but if I had three hours I'd probably manage (somehow) to drag it out that long and still be late. :b


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends on how early I have to be ready for. The earlier I have to be ready, the quicker I can be as I need my sleep. 
But usually I can be done in 15-20 minutes. 
Cereal and fruit - 5 min
Teeth, 'shower' and other bathroom festivities - 10 min
Change -1 min
and go. 

I usually actually shower at night so in the mornings I usually just hop in the shower to wake myself up.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I like having a lot of time to prepare. I mean makeup, shower, and not forgetting to eat a decent breakfast, I mean you need to eat your porridge in the morning and not just cereal and that takes a while to do. :b
So like 90 minutes.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i need 45 minutes..minimum 45 minutes...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

15-30mins max (that is if i take my shower at night)

I dont eat, when I have to get up early. I dont spend much time choosing my clothes or styling my hair. It is usually matter of minutes.

Waking up part however takes a lot more. Generally I have trouble getting up out of the bed, even when its not early in the morning..


----------

